# Princess auto calgary (old north store) 20% off



## kevin.decelles (May 8, 2018)

The old north store is now a clearance centre and everything inside is 20% off

Cashier said they have until 26th to. E out and that further discounts are likely but not clear when they will happen

Stuff is flying out of there



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bofobo (May 8, 2018)

Im waiting for the further price drop but already picked up some number and letter punches


----------



## PeterT (May 8, 2018)

You mean as in shutting down or just its becoming the junk drawer store?
Its amazing how many places have downsized or shut their doors the past 3 years.


----------



## Tom O (May 8, 2018)

I was there yesterday and got some stuff I'm gonna have to go back!


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 8, 2018)

They moved to country hills Blvd. The old store is being closed but they are liquidating inventory rather than moving it

Same princess auto goodies , better price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 8, 2018)

Which store is that - the one in NE?


----------



## Bofobo (May 8, 2018)

Yes. New location is already open and is larger i hear.


----------



## Alexander (May 10, 2018)

The new location is much much bigger


----------



## Jimbojones (May 16, 2018)

Went to old PA NE location today and they had unemailed 60% OFF! EVERYTHING.

you know that overpriced forged anvil they sell?  It aint so overpriced @ 60% off...heheh.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 17, 2018)

Well I raced there yesterday. But all cool stuff was already sold. Was hoping to get a Wilton vise @ 60% off it would be $400 with tax but all were gone already... in fact even Chinese stuff was all picked clean. 

Some items sell for their regular sale price or just under/over it. PA made excellent call with this sale - they make lots of $$$ & save moving costs.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 23, 2018)

It is 80% off starting today!


----------



## Jimbojones (May 23, 2018)

Very little left...think most left @ 60%


----------



## Tom O (May 24, 2018)

I went there yesterday but there was nothing that caught my eye.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 24, 2018)

I got big electric motors cheap. We are talking 4 pole TEFC C-face motors.


----------



## Everett (May 24, 2018)

I was in Calgary a few days ago and stopped by when they opened at 10. It was 60% off at that time but fairly picked through, as was mentioned. However the kits with snap rings, roll pin kits, etc were still there so grabbed some. Got a new bandsaw blade for just over 10 bucks though, that made it worth it!


----------

